# Batman: Arkham City Online Code Gives Error, not Catwoman



## Ares (Nov 23, 2009)

*Batman: Arkham City Online Code Gives Error, not Catwoman*










Many people went to the midnight release of _Batman: Arkham City_ on Tuesday morning, eager to take Batman through a new adventure to rival _Arkham Asylum_. Going along with the flow these days, Rocksteady and Warner Brothers decided to include an online pass that will grant players access to Catwoman as a playable character in the game. Those trying to redeem the code encountered a small problem similar to that of another game, however.

After redeeming the code, many reported that it was invalid, while some also reported that no code was printed on the paper included in the game at all. In order to avoid gamer rage, Warner then posted a message on the game’s official site regarding the issue:_Since Tuesday’s incredibly successful launch of _Batman: Arkham City_ in North America, our customer support team has received a very small number of calls/emails (less than 0.5 percent of total units sold) regarding Catwoman codes either being invalid or not included in the game packaging. While the number of affected versions is very small, WB Games apologizes for any inconvenience this has caused and we are committed to getting these issues resolved as quickly as possible._
_
All who are experiencing any issues with the game are requested to contact WB Games customer service Department by calling (410) 568 – 3680, emailing [email protected] or visiting community.batmanarkhamcity.com/support. All matters will be handled promptly_​It is understandable that gamers are not happy with this. After redeeming the code, Catwoman is actually an integral part of Batman’s story since her tale is parallel to Batman’s. Knowing this, I bet some players decided not to explore _Arkham City_ right away since they want to have the full experience with the story. What about you readers? Did you guys decide to postpone playing the game until the problem is fixed?

Source: PSLS


----------



## Ares (Nov 23, 2009)

If you are one of those who got the short end the stick, get ready to jump through some hoops like your a performer for Cirque du Soleil. Here's the five step process after you contact customer service: 


A dated proof of purchase (receipt, invoice) showing the purchase of a NEW copy of the game (not a rented or used copy, nor a copy purchased from eBay)
 Your gamertag for Xbox Live, or your profile for the PSN
 Your email address
 A scan or digital picture of the package and game disc(s)
 A scan or digital picture of the code sheet (both sides).


----------

